# FREE Blank Map Parchments



## Jraynack (Sep 14, 2005)

For all those Game Masters that want to add a little style to their maps and handouts, well we have two options for you.  

We have a map parchment without a grid and a map parchment with a grid.  The best part about this - both are FREE.

Use these to map out stragetic areas in our forthcoming Feudal Lords Campaign Setting or your homebrewed world.

So check out Alea Publishing Group and download these and more of our other free stuff.


----------



## aceofgames (Sep 21, 2005)

I couldn't find it on your download page.
Where may it be...?


----------



## Jraynack (Sep 21, 2005)

aceofgames said:
			
		

> I couldn't find it on your download page.
> Where may it be...?




It is located in yellow letters marked GRID and NO GRID at the top of our news section on our homepage.  There is also a big thumbnail of the grid map.

It will eventually be moved to our free downloads page but is located on the front page for the time being.


----------

